# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تاثیر معدل تا چه حد!!!درصد رتبه 67 منطقه 3با معدل 13

## Mariyana

سلام
تو سایت آقای سلیمانی من سوال کردم راجع به تاثیر معدل و اینکه برای رتبه زیر 100 با معدل 16 باید درصدای رتبه های تک رقمی بیاری  رو گفتن که اینطوری نیست و آقای زلقی با معدل 13 رتبه 67 منطقه 3  شدن با درصد های زیر :
ادبیات فارسی : 81/03 
عربی :75/35 
دین و زندگی : 89/35 
زبان انگلیسی:67 
زمین شناسی : 76/3 
ریاضیات : 66 
زیست شناسی : 80/56 
فیزیک : 50/04 
شیمی : 72 

اینم لینکش:
http://www.g-alm.ir/Forum/Catgory/119/Post/944/Page/89

http://www.g-alm.ir/Forum/Catgory/119/Post/944/Page/90
قسمت جالب درصد بالای زمین شناسی هست پس زمین بی تاثیر نیست
ایشون شاید پزشکی برفرض شهر خودشون یا دانشگاه های تیپ 2 رو قبول میشدن اما با این رتبه پزشکی شهید بهشتی میارن درسته؟

----------


## DR Matrix

آره درصدای بالا که مشخصا تاثیر معدل رو کم میکنه ولی واسه منی که منطقه 2 هستم با این درصدا رتبم بالای 100 میاد و  کسی که منطقه 2 یا 3 هست حتی با این درصدا هم پزشکی بهشتی نمیاره

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

آره درصدای بالا که مشخصا تاثیر معدل رو کم میکنه ولی واسه منی که منطقه 2 هستم با این درصدا رتبم بالای 100 میاد و  کسی که منطقه 2 یا 3 هست حتی با این درصدا هم پزشکی بهشتی نمیاره

----------


## Mariyana

یعنی با 67 منطقه 3 پزشکی شهید بهشتی نمیاری؟ایران چطور؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

یعنی با 67 منطقه 3 پزشکی شهید بهشتی نمیاری؟ایران چطور؟

----------


## shervin13

من كه حقيقتا  نميتونم باور كنم چنين چيزيرو 

١-اگه ميشه ازشون بپرسين ديپلم تجربي داشتن ؟؟ اخه رشته هاي ديگه كمتر تاثير داره
٢- پزشكي شهيد كه قطعا قبول نميشه ايشون اگه وجود داشته باشه هم زير گروه يكش زير ٥٠٠ نيست شايد بيشتر چون زمين رو خيلي بالا زده ولي دارو سازي هرجايي قبوله 
٣- تو قلمچي كه رتبه ٦٧ منطقه سه رو يه نفر ديگه اعلام كرده ( مگر اينكه مشترك ٦٧ شده باشن كه ممكنه ) 
ولي اگه تونستين حتما پيگيري كنين يه عكسي از كارنامش بدن واقعا نميشه باور كرد يكي با معدل ١٣ تجربي اين رتبه رو اورده باشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## soroush91

معدل 13 تاثیر داشته واقعا تو رتبش. میتونست بهتر باشه. فکر نکنم پزشکی شهید بهشتی اورده باشه. شاید اصفهان یا شیراز.
خیلی خوبه که با اراده ای قوی کنکورشو به خوبی پشت سر گذاشته. درسته معدلش بد شده اما همین که بهترین کار ممکن یعنی تلاش برای خود کنکور رو انجام داده جای تحسین داره.

----------


## DR Matrix

نه چون رتبه 67 منظقه 3 معادل 100 تا 150 منطقه 2 هست واسه قبولی و بعید میدونم با این رتبه کسی شهید بهشتی بیاره ولی قبولی ایران به نظرم احتمالش بالاس

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

نه چون رتبه 67 منظقه 3 معادل 100 تا 150 منطقه 2 هست واسه قبولی و بعید میدونم با این رتبه کسی شهید بهشتی بیاره ولی قبولی ایران به نظرم احتمالش بالاس

----------


## mehrdadlord

دروغه !!! شاید دیپلمه قبل 84 ئه ... شایدم دیپلمش چیزه دیگه ای بوده

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

----------


## DR Matrix

به نظر من که با این درصدا چنین رتبه ای عجیب نیست.... ماشاله به همتش

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

به نظر من که با این درصدا چنین رتبه ای عجیب نیست.... ماشاله به همتش

----------


## solmaz21s

اگه منظورت تاثیر معدل سال سوم تو کنکوره باید بگم
مشاور من بهم گفت 35 درصد از کنکور رو سال سوم تشکیل میده
ینی اگه20 بشی 35 درصد از کنکورت تضمینه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## --mohammad--

رتبه زیر گروه یکش قطعا خیلی بدتره چون با زمین همچین رتبه ای رو آورده

----------


## eli94

> سلام
> تو سایت آقای سلیمانی من سوال کردم راجع به تاثیر معدل و اینکه برای رتبه زیر 100 با معدل 16 باید درصدای رتبه های تک رقمی بیاری  رو گفتن که اینطوری نیست و آقای زلقی با معدل 13 رتبه 67 منطقه 3  شدن با درصد های زیر :
> ادبیات فارسی : 81/03 
> عربی :75/35 
> دین و زندگی : 89/35 
> زبان انگلیسی:67 
> زمین شناسی : 76/3 
> ریاضیات : 66 
> زیست شناسی : 80/56 
> ...


باریکلا عالیه...قابل توجه اونایی که به معدلشون مینازن....ما6000تامعدل20داشتتی  م35000تا19/70به بالاووووووووووو...........ایشو   بامعدل13دورقمی اوردن :Yahoo (8):

----------


## modares konkor

> اگه منظورت تاثیر معدل سال سوم تو کنکوره باید بگم
> مشاور من بهم گفت 35 درصد از کنکور رو سال سوم تشکیل میده
> ینی اگه20 بشی 35 درصد از کنکورت تضمینه


تا دیروز که دکترخدایی صحبت کرده قرار شده تاثیر معدل کنکور94 هم همون 25% باقی بمونه و بیشتر نشه.هنوز 35% معلوم نیست و اونطور که داره میره فکر نکنم افزایش بدن

----------


## iran-khanom

> تا دیروز که دکترخدایی صحبت کرده قرار شده تاثیر معدل کنکور94 هم همون 25% باقی بمونه و بیشتر نشه.هنوز 35% معلوم نیست و اونطور که داره میره فکر نکنم افزایش بدن


پارسال هم این حرف ها رو زیاد میزدن که 25 درصد رو مستقیم نمیکنیم ولی چند روز قبل ثبت نام گفتن 25 درصد مستقیم شده الانم میگن همون 25 درصد است ولی بعدش میشه 35 درصد

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> تا دیروز که دکترخدایی صحبت کرده قرار شده تاثیر معدل کنکور94 هم همون 25% باقی بمونه و بیشتر نشه.هنوز 35% معلوم نیست و اونطور که داره میره فکر نکنم افزایش بدن


پارسال هم این حرف ها رو زیاد میزدن که 25 درصد رو مستقیم نمیکنیم ولی چند روز قبل ثبت نام گفتن 25 درصد مستقیم شده الانم میگن همون 25 درصد است ولی بعدش میشه 35 درصد

----------


## Mariyana

بچه ها من  اصل کارنامه رو ندیدم لینک صفحات رو گذاشتم که اقای سلیمانی جواب دادن و البته لفظ دروغ گفتن جالب نیست ایشون واقعا جز مشاور های خوب هستن که بی منت به دانش اموزا کمک میکنند و برنامه میزارند و راهنمایی میکنند فقط خواستم اطلاع رسانی کنم و ببینم شخص دیگه اطلاعی داره یا نه
این معدل اعصاب و روان همه رو پودر کرده

----------


## Dynamic

> یعنی با 67 منطقه 3 پزشکی شهید بهشتی نمیاری؟ایران چطور؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> یعنی با 67 منطقه 3 پزشکی شهید بهشتی نمیاری؟ایران چطور؟


طبق امسال که خیر 67 نمیاره

----------


## roshana

درکل رتبه ی زیر 500 تضمین پزشکی و دندونه !!
سخت نیست و اسون هم نیست
اما میتونیم باعث بشیم سخت یا اسون بشه  :Yahoo (1): 

بهشون هرجا هستن تبریک میگم
میرسم بهش  :Yahoo (1): 

و از کایسا خیلی ممنون

----------


## moon girl

خب ماکه نمی تونیم معدلمو دیگه تغییر بدیم.از طریق سنجشم که نمیشه کاریش کرد

پس فعلا تا روزکنکورمون تلاش مونو بکنیم تا ببینم چی میشه.
اخه همش راجب به معدل غصه خوردن فایده نداره که.(منظورم کسایی بود که همش غصه معدل دارنا)

----------


## saeid_NRT

> خب ماکه نمی تونیم معدلمو دیگه تغییر بدیم.از طریق سنجشم که نمیشه کاریش کرد
> 
> پس فعلا تا روزکنکورمون تلاش مونو بکنیم تا ببینم چی میشه.
> اخه همش راجب به معدل غصه خوردن فایده نداره که.(منظورم کسایی بود که همش غصه معدل دارنا)


دقيقا به نظر منم يکم زيادي داستان گنده شده و قبول نشدن بچه ها دلايل ديگه اي داشته. مثلا اينکه ظرفيت ها رو کاهش دادن از طرفيم چند وقت پيش اعلام کرده بودن که ظرفيت پزشکيو واسه خانما کم ميکنن. 
همه چي بعد از اينکه گزينه دو و قلم کارنامه هاي ٩٣ رو گذاشتن همه چي معلوم ميشه الان بايد خوب بخونيم تا پشيمون نشيم  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## hosseinf1

این غیرممکنه

من با این درصدها و معدل 19 شدم 201 منطقه 2 که تقریبا نزدیک به 67 منطقه 3 میشه
ادبیات 70
عربی 84
دینی 73
زبان 84
زمین 0
ریاضی 72
زیست 74
فیزیک 90
شیمی 77


25 درصد تاثیر خیلی کم نیست که 6 نمره اختلاف معدل (6 نمره از 20 نمره که خیلی زیاده) تاثیری نداشته باشه!!!

----------


## siavashgg

اصلا همجين چيزي ممكن نيست
بخصوص ٩٩درصد افراد برتر كه رتبه زير ٥٠٠ دارن معدلشون بالاي ١٩ اونا هم  همين درصد ها رو ميزنن ولي معدل بالاتر دارن
بحث تاثيرش جدا  همين بحث رقابتش باعث ميشه طرف كلي عقب بيوفته!! نه اينكه رتبش ٢٠٠ ٣٠٠ بشه!

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

دوست من با معدل 11 در کنکور دومش رتبه 22 منطقه شد و دندانپزشکی میخواند ... بزودی درصد هاشو هم میگم ♥

----------


## Farzaneh15

معـدل امسال خ تاثیر گذار بود یکی از مشـاورا میگفت 800 تا رتبه جابجا میکنه !! :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## mahsa92

بگيد عكس بذارن


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## joozef

این بحثارو اونایی که معدلشون بالا هست راه میندازن تا شما رو ناامید کنن.
معلم ریاضی ما امسال یه شاگرد داشت و با معدل 17.90 شد 490کنکور.
جاش امسال توی مدرسمون زرنگترین شاگردمون با معدل 19.95 نهایی رتبه 1200 آورد.
پس برین بخونین و به این حرفا هم اعتنا نکنین ...

----------


## comet97

نوشته نفر 69 منطقه سه که پسر  هم هستش.نه 67

----------


## amirh7

زیاد رو حرفای این اقا حساب باز نکنید

----------


## spam

یه عکس بزارید ..... اینا خالی بندیه .....

دوست انجل که یکی از کاربرای همین جاس و بیشترتون میشناسید نمونه ی بارز نقض این قضیه است....

----------


## nahid

دوست من با رتبه 460 منطقه 3 پزشکی شهید بهشتی روزانه نیمسال دوم اورد امسال. با معدل 19.85

----------


## winter son

من از بیگانگان هرگز ننالم که با من هر جه کرد آن تاثير معدل كرد . . . !

بي شك من امسال يكي از اولين قربانيان سلاح كشتار جمعي تاثير معدل بودم . . . !

خدايي يك روز بالاخره پسش خواهي داد .......

----------


## mahsa92

دوست من با رتبه ٨٨٣ امسال پزشكي هيچجا حتي زابل قبول نشد!!
ببينيد كارنامشو

http://www.kanoon.ir/Public/StudentP...&pid=924595004


خيلي نا اميد شدم خيلي


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## nitah

> دوست من با رتبه 460 منطقه 3 پزشکی شهید بهشتی روزانه نیمسال دوم اورد امسال. با معدل 19.85


دوست شما احتمالا سهمیه ای داشته وگرنه امکان نداره چون دوستای من (کنکور 90 و 91 ) با رتبه های زیرگروه 1 : 86 . 76 . 102 منطقه 3 هیچکدوم تهران قبول نشدن و پزشکی و دندون اصفهان می خونن(تازه الان نسبت به اون سال ظرفیت ها هم کمتر شده)(شاید هم پردیس بین الملل قبول شده میگه روزانه! چون ما ازین مدل دوستان هم داشتیم !) ولی یکی از دوستام با سهمیه شاهد رتبش شد 200 و  پزشکی تهران قبول شد . یسری از صندلی های دانشگاه ها مخصوص بچه های شاهده !
چرا انقدر گیر دادید به تاثیر معدل ؟؟ من از سهمیه شاهد شکایت دارم که نباید تو ی رقابت علمی لحاظ بشه میشه بجای کمک به رتبه کنکورشون تو خرج و مخارج کنکور و بعد از اون دانشگاه بهشون کمک بشه
دوتا از دوستام سال کنکور 90 اصلا درس نمی خوندن یعنی همش تفریح و بازار ! سرکلاس هم جزو دانش آموزای متوسط بودن که امیدی به رشته تاپ نداشتن ولی با سهمیه شاهد یکیشون دندانپزشکی یکی هم داروسازی اهواز قبول شدن . خدایی این انصافه ؟؟ واسه اینه که کشورای دیگه پزشک های مارو قبول ندارن ! چون اصلا کنکورمون رو با این سهمیه ها قبول ندارن ! 
یکی دیگه بود خدایی دست چپ و راستش رو از هم تشخیص نمی داد معدلش 14 بود کنکور 90 رتبش شد 2 منطقه 3 (سهمیه شاهد)! باز اون میدونست نمیکشه تغذیه شهید بهشتی رو قبول شد!

حتی سهمیه های مناطق هم اصلا عادلانه نیست!!! طرف منطقه 3 هست با اون امکانات کم میشه رتبه 50 نمی تونه تهران قبول شه بعد منطقه 2 بارتبه 300 هم تهران قبول میشه ! اینم شد سهمیه ؟! خدایی امکانات تهران کجا امکانات ی شهر مثل الیگودرز لرستان کجا !! با این حال اونقدر قبولی پزشکی میده که رتبش تو استان اوله دم بچه های باهوشش گرم که به هوش و تلاش و استعداد هاشون تکیه کردن نه کلاس و معلم و جزوه های آنچنانی !

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

یادم رفت بگم که ! انقدر ناامید نباشید و به این حرفا هم گوش ندید تاثیر معدل واسه بعضیا شده توجیه کم کاری واسه بعضیا ی دلیل واسه نا امیدی و کم شدن انگیزه

اگه قبول دارید که ی خدایی اون بالا هست و همه تلاش و زحمت شمارو میبینه و بهترین رو واسه شما می خواد پس به هیچ کدوم ازین حرفا گوش ندید و فقط تلاش کنید و بعدش نتیجه رو به خدا واگذار کنید.(حداقل اگه به احتمال 1% به هدفتون نرسیدید یکی اینکه عذاب وجدان ندارید و پیش خودتون سربلندید که من تلاشم رو کردم و یکی اینکه اونوقت مطمئن هستید که به خیر و صلاحتون نبوده و خدا بهتر از اون هدف رو براتون درنظر گرفته)

 افراد موفق با وجود همه موانع و مشکلات سر راهشون بازهم موفق شدن چون ناامید نشدن و دست از تلاش برنداشتن. 

و خدایی که در این نزدیکی ست .....  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mariyana

به هرحال معدل هم مهمه من نمیخوام جون بکنم بسپارم مثلا دست خدا که اگه نشد صلاحم نبوده
اول دست خدا نیست مسئولین این قانون های عجیب و بی خود از جمله تاثیر معدل و بومی گزینی گذاشتن تا فقط راه برای پیشرفت بچه های منطقه 2و1 بیشتر باز شه
ظمنا من خودم صلاحمو تشخیص میدم یعنی هر بالایی سرمون اومد بگیم مصلحته خداخواسته؟خنده داره
-----------------------------------------------
من زندگی مو اینده مو راهمو خودم مشخص میکنم 
بچه های امسالم دست خدا سپرده بودن اما این همه حق خوری شد حداقل بدونیم تا دیر نشده کاری کنیم هرچی که از دستمون میاد

----------


## Orwell

> دوست من با رتبه ٨٨٣ امسال پزشكي هيچجا حتي زابل قبول نشد!!
> ببينيد كارنامشو
> 
> فائزه امينى
> 
> 
> خيلي نا اميد شدم خيلي
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


883 منطقه 3 معادل رتبه چند منطقه 2 هست ؟

----------


## mahsa92

> 883 منطقه 3 معادل رتبه چند منطقه 2 هست ؟


نميدونم
اين حتي دارو هم قبول نشده فيزيو كرمان قبول شد!


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## roshana

> دوست من با معدل 11 در کنکور دومش رتبه 22 منطقه شد و دندانپزشکی میخواند ... بزودی درصد هاشو هم میگم ♥


جدا؟؟؟؟ بی صبرانه منتظریم !!!!

----------


## moon girl

> به هرحال معدل هم مهمه من نمیخوام جون بکنم بسپارم مثلا دست خدا که اگه نشد صلاحم نبوده
> اول دست خدا نیست مسئولین این قانون های عجیب و بی خود از جمله تاثیر معدل و بومی گزینی گذاشتن تا فقط راه برای پیشرفت بچه های منطقه 2و1 بیشتر باز شه
> ظمنا من خودم صلاحمو تشخیص میدم یعنی هر بالایی سرمون اومد بگیم مصلحته خداخواسته؟خنده داره
> -----------------------------------------------
> من زندگی مو اینده مو راهمو خودم مشخص میکنم 
> بچه های امسالم دست خدا سپرده بودن اما این همه حق خوری شد حداقل بدونیم تا دیر نشده کاری کنیم هرچی که از دستمون میاد


ببخشیدا چیکار از دست مابرمیاد؟
مثلا اینکه هرکی معدلش پایین ترباشه بیشتربفهمه که چه جوری تاثیرمعدل حساب میشه.روز به روز انگیزه اش بیادپایین تر ودرنهایت اخرین نفر کنکورم نشه.

----------


## nahid

> دوست شما احتمالا سهمیه ای داشته وگرنه امکان نداره چون دوستای من (کنکور 90 و 91 ) با رتبه های زیرگروه 1 : 86 . 76 . 102 منطقه 3 هیچکدوم تهران قبول نشدن و پزشکی و دندون اصفهان می خونن(تازه الان نسبت به اون سال ظرفیت ها هم کمتر شده)(شاید هم پردیس بین الملل قبول شده میگه روزانه! چون ما ازین مدل دوستان هم داشتیم !) ولی یکی از دوستام با سهمیه شاهد رتبش شد 200 و پزشکی تهران قبول شد . یسری از صندلی های دانشگاه ها مخصوص بچه های شاهده !
> چرا انقدر گیر دادید به تاثیر معدل ؟؟ من از سهمیه شاهد شکایت دارم که نباید تو ی رقابت علمی لحاظ بشه میشه بجای کمک به رتبه کنکورشون تو خرج و مخارج کنکور و بعد از اون دانشگاه بهشون کمک بشه
> دوتا از دوستام سال کنکور 90 اصلا درس نمی خوندن یعنی همش تفریح و بازار ! سرکلاس هم جزو دانش آموزای متوسط بودن که امیدی به رشته تاپ نداشتن ولی با سهمیه شاهد یکیشون دندانپزشکی یکی هم داروسازی اهواز قبول شدن . خدایی این انصافه ؟؟ واسه اینه که کشورای دیگه پزشک های مارو قبول ندارن ! چون اصلا کنکورمون رو با این سهمیه ها قبول ندارن ! 
> یکی دیگه بود خدایی دست چپ و راستش رو از هم تشخیص نمی داد معدلش 14 بود کنکور 90 رتبش شد 2 منطقه 3 (سهمیه شاهد)! باز اون میدونست نمیکشه تغذیه شهید بهشتی رو قبول شد!
> 
> حتی سهمیه های مناطق هم اصلا عادلانه نیست!!! طرف منطقه 3 هست با اون امکانات کم میشه رتبه 50 نمی تونه تهران قبول شه بعد منطقه 2 بارتبه 300 هم تهران قبول میشه ! اینم شد سهمیه ؟! خدایی امکانات تهران کجا امکانات ی شهر مثل الیگودرز لرستان کجا !! با این حال اونقدر قبولی پزشکی میده که رتبش تو استان اوله دم بچه های باهوشش گرم که به هوش و تلاش و استعداد هاشون تکیه کردن نه کلاس و معلم و جزوه های آنچنانی !
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> ...



دوست من نه سهمیه شاهد داشته و نه جانبازی. انتخاب رشتش خوب بوده. دلیل نمیشه چون دوست تو قبول نشده دیگران  قبول نشن.فقط سهمیه منطقه 3 داشته. افتاد؟

----------


## amirh7

> دوست من نه سهمیه شاهد داشته و نه جانبازی. انتخاب رشتش خوب بوده. دلیل نمیشه چون دوست تو قبول نشده دیگران  قبول نشن.فقط سهمیه منطقه 3 داشته. افتاد؟


اتفاقا امسال بهترین سهمیه مال منطقه 3 بود

----------


## nitah

> دوست من نه سهمیه شاهد داشته و نه جانبازی. انتخاب رشتش خوب بوده. دلیل نمیشه چون دوست تو قبول نشده دیگران  قبول نشن.فقط سهمیه منطقه 3 داشته. افتاد؟


میخوای بیا بزن !!! کنکور اعصاب نزاشته اصلا واسه بعضیا !!! 
ربطی به انتخاب رشته خوب نداره برو بخون تو دفتربرنامه ریزی قلمچی افراد چطور قبول میشن !! نمی دونی الکی نگو !!! میگم که شاید بین الملل قبول شده به تو گفته روزانه !!! 
دختر معلم ریاضیمون داروسازی پین الملل تهران قبول شد تو لیست قبولی ها نوشتن داروسازی شهید بهشتی!! اصلا هم به هیچکس نگفتن بین الملله تا بعدا معلوم شد !!!! 
در ضمن دوستای من یکی دوتا نبودن که با رتبه های 2 رقمی نتونستن روزانه تهران قبول شن . البته به بومی تهران بودن هم ربط داره ولی نه خیلی زیاد !


- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> دوست من با رتبه ٨٨٣ امسال پزشكي هيچجا حتي زابل قبول نشد!!
> ببينيد كارنامشو
> 
> http://www.kanoon.ir/Public/StudentP...&pid=924595004
> 
> 
> خيلي نا اميد شدم خيلي
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk




عزیز دلم نا امید نشو قرار نیست یکی قبول نشده توهم اونجور بشی ! دوست  من با 1200 منطقه 3 دندانپزشکی خرم آباد قبول شد اصلا فکرشم نمی کرد! حالا  با قبولی این یکی امیدوار شو!! :Yahoo (83): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> به هرحال معدل هم مهمه من نمیخوام جون بکنم بسپارم مثلا دست خدا که اگه نشد صلاحم نبوده
> اول دست خدا نیست مسئولین این قانون های عجیب و بی خود از جمله تاثیر معدل و بومی گزینی گذاشتن تا فقط راه برای پیشرفت بچه های منطقه 2و1 بیشتر باز شه
> ظمنا من خودم صلاحمو تشخیص میدم یعنی هر بالایی سرمون اومد بگیم مصلحته خداخواسته؟خنده داره
> -----------------------------------------------
> من زندگی مو اینده مو راهمو خودم مشخص میکنم 
> بچه های امسالم دست خدا سپرده بودن اما این همه حق خوری شد حداقل بدونیم تا دیر نشده کاری کنیم هرچی که از دستمون میاد


عزیزم شما به قول خودت جون بکن در حد رتبه و رشته ای که می خوای اگه نشد بیا بگو !! 
تو از همه بچه ها خبر داری ک سپردن به خدا و تلاش عالی کردن و نتیجه نگرفتن ؟؟؟
من نمیگم هر بلایی گفتم وقتی درحد رضایت وجدان خودت تلاش کردی و به خدا سپردی اگه به هدفت نرسیدی حتما به مصلحتت بوده ! زیاد دیدم اینجور که اول ازینکه به چیزی ک خواستن نرسیدن کلی گله و شکایت کردن بعدها گفتن خدایا شکرت !
تو هم مجبور نیستی اصلا توکل نکن ! زندگی و راه و آیندتو بدون کمک خدا ببینم می خوای چجوری مشخص کنی ! 
یکی از مشکل ماها اینه که قدرت خدارو نادیده میگیریم و فراموش می کنیم 4تا کار انجام می دیم فکر می کنیم چه خبره من من میکنیم بدون اینکه متوجه باشیم همون جاهایی هم ک رو کمک خدا حساب نکردیم یجوری هوامونو داشته که تونسنیم !

----------


## mahsa92

> عزیز دلم نا امید نشو قرار نیست یکی قبول نشده توهم اونجور بشی ! دوست  من با 1200 منطقه 3 دندانپزشکی خرم آباد قبول شد اصلا فکرشم نمی کرد! حالا  با قبولی این یکی امیدوار شو!!
>  !


دوستت بومي خرم اباد نبوده احيانا؟


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## nitah

چرا بوده ولی خیلیا بودن که با رتبه بهتر از اون سالهای قبلش قبول نشده بودن !

----------


## Majid-VZ

خدا کنه نصیب ما هم بشه

----------


## comet97

گیرم تاثیر معدل 40 درصد هم شد.ما که نمیتونیم کاری بکنیم.پس بشینیم بخونیم بلکه 4 تا تست بیشتر زدیم :yahoo (4):

----------


## Orwell

> نميدونم
> اين حتي دارو هم قبول نشده فيزيو كرمان قبول شد!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


من یادمه سال 91 که کنکور دادم حتی تا 1800 الی 2000 هم پزشکی کرمان قبول شدن و حتی دوست خودم که 2900 بود پزشکی رفسنجان شد
یعنی الان دیگه از این خبرا نیست ؟
یا امامزاده بیژن
معلوم نیس 94 جی قراره سرم بیاد  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## mahsa92

> من یادمه سال 91 که کنکور دادم حتی تا 1800 الی 2000 هم پزشکی کرمان قبول شدن و حتی دوست خودم که 2900 بود پزشکی رفسنجان شد
> یعنی الان دیگه از این خبرا نیست ؟
> یا امامزاده بیژن
> معلوم نیس 94 جی قراره سرم بیاد


تازه ايشون بومي كرمان هم هستن


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## Harir

این یبچاره با این درصدا حقش بود تو منطقه 3 بین 10 تا باشه!معدل تاثیر وحشتناک زیادی تو رتبه داره!

----------


## doctor Z

> دوست من نه سهمیه شاهد داشته و نه جانبازی. انتخاب رشتش خوب بوده. دلیل نمیشه چون دوست تو قبول نشده دیگران قبول نشن.فقط سهمیه منطقه 3 داشته. افتاد؟


 ازاون حرفا بود!!!اتفاقا افتضاح انتخاب رشته کرده 1 ترم افتاده عقب این کجاش خوبه ؟ والا دوست های من با رتبه های 147و150و218و435 منظقه 2 هیچ کدوم شهید بهشتی نیمه 2 درنیومدن طرف یا سهمیه داشته یا کشکی گفته تازه 460 منطقه 3 از 1400 منظقه 2 پایین تره

----------


## I M P

*قبل از تعجب کردن از رتبه پایین ایشون به 2 تا چیز توجه کنین!
1-ایشون منطقه 3 هستن و شرکت کننده هاش خیلی کمن
2-زمین رو 76 درصد زدن که رتبه کلشون رو خیلی جابجا کرده و زیرگروه یکشون حدود 300 میشه!*

----------

